# Product Testers



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey All,

I am working with Huddler on a Product Test for my A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, and My New Pitmaster's Choice Pellets.

Rather than solicit the entire forum for testers, I figured the experience of the Moderators would offer better quality comments and reviews.

You may already own an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, and by no means are out of the test group.  If you choose to participate, you'll receive exactly what the other testers will receive, so we all start with the same products.

We will gather the data, positive or negative, and along with the comments, consider changes to the products and/or marketing.

The comments and/or reviews may be used on the SMF Website by A-MAZE-N Products, LLC and/or Huddler.

Jennifer @ Huddler and Myself are working on the details, but for now, these are the rules.

*Here's What You'll Receive:*

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) w/Instructions

10# of my New Pitmaster's Choice Pellets

Shipped to your address

Product review form

*Here's what I ask of the Testers:*

Use products for Cold Smoking and/or Supplement Smoke at Higher Temps

Keep track of results

Take pics of AMNPS inside smoker or grill

Complete the product review form

We are currently looking for (10) SMF Members to participate in this test.

I would like to assemble a group of testers using electric, gas, charcoal, fridge conversions, offset smokers, pellet grill/smoker or other types of smokers, and even those who would use the AMNPS inside a grill.

Please PM me if you are interested in participating.

Thanks In Advance!

Todd Johnson


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

I would be more than happy to do any thing I can for you...MES40 would be the Smoker of choice for me, mine is new and still pretty...JJ


----------



## Dutch (Mar 29, 2012)

I just shot you a pm. gotta a Lang, a GOSM and an Electric UDS to play with.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 29, 2012)

I am up for it Todd. I have 5 different smokers to test with.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Todd

Sure more than happy to test, take pics and write it up. Just really need the blend pellets to test.

Ya know me i have no issues with the AMZNPS


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd be glad to test, should be getting disability starting in April so I can afford some meat!  Yay!  6 months no income has been a lengthy time.  Got approved for LT dis. thru RS, that is for 18 months, just been thru the 6 month (180 day) deductible period, 1st check should be here in 1st half of April for March, looking forward to it!  Have applied for SS Dis., but no determination yet.  This will give me up to 18 months to reapply as necessary until I can get it hopefully; after 4 strokes I got terminated and can't work any more.  Have the time available!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2012)

Todd you know if you ever want me to test something I'd be more than happy to but with that said if there are enough Mods that want to do it let them


----------



## eman (Mar 29, 2012)

Todd I would be happy to test the AMNPS in my MES 40 . Just let me know something.

                Bob


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm in, I have charcoal, gas, stick, smokehouse, etc..................


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 29, 2012)

Id test if you want.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys

I've got more than (10) volunteers as requested, but what the heck, I'll take a few more!

Please PM me if you're interested in testing

If You posted in this thread or PM'd me and i missed it, PM me again.

THX!

Todd


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2012)

What are the Pitmaster pellets? Are they a mix of different woods or a differently made pellet? What's the scoop?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2012)

alelover said:


> What are the Pitmaster pellets? Are they a mix of different woods or a differently made pellet? What's the scoop?


Here you go...JJ  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119176/pitmasters-blend-pellets-now-available


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been playing around with different pellet combinations, and decided on 1/3 Hickory, 1/3 Cherry and 1/3 Maple

Some guys take different pellets and mix them, but we decided to mix the different woods at the sawdust level.  This way, each pellet has a mix of the different woods.

The new Pitmaster's Choice pellets are a great all around pellet for smoking

TJ


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2012)

That's cool I like the idea and bet they are very good


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who joined in on my product test.

I asked for (10) testers, and ended up with (16) volunteers.

By now, most of you should have received your package.  I should have included some instructions, but ran short of time.  I really wanted to get the packages out before the Easter Holiday, because I know everyone of us will be smoking something for Easter Dinner.

The test is very informal.  I'll forward some guidelines in a WORD Document to eash of you as soon as I finish them up.

I'm basically looking for different ways to use the AMNPS and different smokers or grills it can be used in.

I do not expect it to perform perfectly in every situation or in every type of smoker.  This info may help redesign this unit or possibly lead me to building a larger unit.

Thanks Again for your participation, and I hope everyone has a Happy Easter!!

Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 5, 2012)

Todd I think a bigger smokehouse model would be very cool


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would be interested in an external model for my smokehouse vs. internal.  Something you can set on a couple L brackets, with an enclosure that would direct the smoke into the smokehouse but still allow adequate draft







VERY crude drawing but an enclosure like this you attach to the outside with a hole in the side to let the smoke in, draft coming up from the bottom or from the side, smoke rising and entering the smokehouse as such.  Then, you can cold or hot smoke with no effect of 1) internal lack of draft or oxygen being depleted by propane burner, and 2) refilling easily, controlling draft easily, not having to open smokehouse and disturb air currents, etc.

Oh, and heat from propane burner getting unit too hot and prematurely setting pellets on fire when using it for hot smoking.

Added:

Found this:







desc: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...053&langId=-1&keyword=vent+hood&storeId=10051

Mount the unit underneath it with a couple L-type shelving brackets, cut hole in side of smokehouse and seal the flange, Bingo... exterior smoke unit!  Just let 'smoke rises' take it's course, with a natural draft inside the smokehouse already to pull it in!  What do you think, Todd?

Wonder how much that would impact with heat and heat loss, tho.  May have to restrict the hole or modify to have adjustable venting...  hmmmm... keep thinking.... if I only had a brain...

I'll have to go to Home Depot and do a visual on a unit and see if mods could happen...

Possibly this, too:







hmmmm....

or, another thought... put a diffuser on the other, interior side that is adjustable, too (like the air vent at the bottom of my smoker).


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2012)

Received "The Package"!







I'll burn it off.

Pellets looked good!  Will re-package.

EXACTLY 3 - 33oz coffee cans full!


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 6, 2012)

Got mine today as well. Somehow I expected the maze to be bigger. I am burning off the oil now. I hadn't planned on smoking anything this weekend, but I suspect that is about to change. Thanks Todd!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, I'm going to be Smoking 4 racks of Spare Ribs tomorrow...Going to be awesome...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 6, 2012)

Todd, do you want the reviews to be sent directly to you or posted publicly?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 6, 2012)

Got it yesterday

Ya know i have lots of applications and will show on each one.

TYVM Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

Guess I'm a little late to get in on the testing , I was gonna do some cheese in my Tejas upright section.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice blend Todd, I love it!


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2012)

Got mine too! thanks Todd.

 I will have two briskets curing while i'm at the gathering . Pastrami to smoke when i get home  for a trial.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2012)

Good things come in small packages
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For a larger smoker, you may have to light both ends

I have a proofer that I'm converting to a smoker.  Lighting one end fills the box up with plenty of smoke for cold smoking, but I can see where more smoke is needed for hot smoking.

TJ


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 7, 2012)

It is working well so far in the plywood smoker.













Ambient temp is 70.2* and smoker temp is 74.5* currently.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2012)

This Pitmaster Blend smells GREAT! I'm done with 100% Hickory. I have just enough Cherry and Maple to make a blend and use it up. Good Job Todd!...JJ

Update: The Pellets are burning quite fast. I am running solid at 230*. 2 rows burned in just under 4 hours. I reloaded another 2 rows it turned the corner at the 2 hour point and at 2 H 15Minutes the second row burst into flames in a closed MES. First time that ever happened. Drawer about 2" out and loader about 2" out. First 2 row burn, just a little fast but no flames...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy Crap !!!!!  Smoker has been going on the back porch for 2 hours, same place as always, and bride only says, "you smell like smoke".... She hasn't said, "when are you going to move the smoker".....   I think that is a very positive vote for the Pittmaster Blend..... Nice aroma... Waiting for the taste test..... turkey legs going now....


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2012)

Very Cool Guys!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2012)

Bride just said,_ "That is the best smelling smoke that has ever come out of the smoker"_ ..... How can you beat that !!!!!!!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 7, 2012)

Got some Pitmaster blend going right now smoking some burgers....what a great smelling blend!!! Can't wait for those burger to be done!!! They sure  started easier than the solid wood blends also.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2012)

My family had been complaining that my food was too smokey and did not want anything smoked until further notice. Most of the time I used Hickory Pellets because I like the flavor. In anticipation of a summer without BBQ I had recently contacted Todd for suggestions as to a direction to take. One week later I had the honor of explaining to my wife and children that I was commissioned to review a new wood blend and needed to smoke something as soon as possible and give my opinion. I told them that it is silly to just go through the trouble of smoking a single piece of meat just for me so, reluctantly, my oldest requested Ribs. With great anticipation I loaded my new AMNPS with Todd's Pitmaster's Choice Pellets and proceeded to smoke up 4 racks of Spare Ribs today. I used a 4-2-.75 procedure and right up front, they all commented on the Sweet smell of the smoke. For the first time I was allowed to leave the door leading to the area where the smoker is, open. After 7 hours of smoke wafting through the house and neighborhood the Ribs were ready. With nervous anticipation I watched as 5 girls took their first few bites of the perfectly tender meat. After a few minutes the first bones hit the plate, all members of my picky family were unanimous in proclaiming the Ribs smoked with the Pitmaster's Choice...The best ribs ever!... Even with the 4 hour application of smoke up front, the rib were mildly smokey with a gentle fruity sweet finish, no bitterness at all. A visiting friend and Rib fanatic enjoyed the flavor of the smoke so much that all she added was a light brushing of my Foiling Juice instead of the usual bath of sweet KC style sauce that she typically applies.  This wonderful combination of Hickory, Cherry and Maple is truly a winner and will very likely be the only flavor Pellets I will ever buy again. Thank You so much Todd and Kudos for another job well done!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2012)

Yo Todd-

Ma Dutch just called me here at work and said that the Mailman just dropped off a package. She said that the Mailman insisted that she open 'right here, right now' cuz the contents of the box rattled when he shook it and was wondering if something in the box was broke. When he saw what was in the box he asked her "What's it for?", her reply was "Well, since there is wood pellets in here, my guess is it for one of the smokers". His next questions was "How does it work?" Since Ma didn't have an answer she told him "You'll have to ask him, they're his toys!"

When I explained to her how it works, she gave me the green light to stop at the grocery store and buy some ribeye steaks. Going to test it out tonight!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yeah-I'll be posting up some grill-view later for y'all to enjoy!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 9, 2012)

Try smoking for an hour or so, and then sear on the grill

TJ


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2012)

should be an interesting test....looking forward to seeing the results in different equipment.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, Ma got to the store before I did and picked up some bone-in New York steaks for us guys and a cross rib steak for her. Burned off the oil on the AMNPS then let it cool down, and filled 1 1/2 rows with the Pitmaster blend pellets.

Got the pellets going and set the steaks on the grill and let the meat take on some smoke for about 30 minutes and then fired uo the grill and grill the to about 155* internal temp. Sorry Todd, I didn't see your post until after dinner.

The steaks had a subtle smoke flavor and would have more smoky goodness if I had seen Todd's post before hand. :grilling_smilie:





AMNPS fired up-Just before firing up the grill, I got the other side going. Shoulda fired up both ends from the git-go.





Steaks on the grill taking on some smoke.






Done and ready for the plates.  Sorry no money shots of my steak smothered in mushrooms along side a sweet 'tater-the battery on my phone died.
As for the steak in the upper right corner-one of my boys likes his well done with some 'char' on the side. I broke Ma Dutch of that habit, now I'm trying to convert the boy to "the redder, the better" way of thinking.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 10, 2012)

Todd, I was just rechecking the box and I didn't find a Product Review form.

Also, I noticed that one of the corners had been torn and then taped back up (probably by the Post Office) since the mailman had the Mrs. open the box to check for damaged contents.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 10, 2012)

Ditto

No form in he box.

I will be putting the AMZNPS and new blend through 3 different smokers when i get back from PA next week.


----------



## alelover (Apr 10, 2012)

I received mine last Friday. Haven't had a chance to use it as I was away all weekend. I did burn a pellet and it smelled wonderful. Can't wait to smoke something this weekend. Thanks Todd.

P.S. I didn't get the review form either.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here I go again...!  Went to Home Depot, looked at all the vent stuff and nothing clicked.  Walking out,  I noticed a display... it clicked... what if.....

I exterior mount the unit inside a Metal Mailbox!








Mount it, drill holes in bottom, screw and seal box to smokehouse, use a 2" hole drill through the box and plywood, then seal around it and in the hole between the box and plywood.  Adjust your draft by opening the door a little at a time, plus the holes already in the bottom of the box.  Enclosed, metal, adjustable draft, exterior, no flame-up worries!  If it's 110° outside, you probably ought to reconsider "cold" smoking anyways, lol.  But,for either cold or hot smoking, not a problem!  Just run the propane burner inside if you want to hot smoke without fear of catching the pellets on fire. No propane for cold smoking.  If you want, toss a chunk in the iron frying pan too for extra goodness, or fruitwood sticks, etc.













Fits perfect!

Hmmm... maybe a 2" hole in the bottom, with a flap to open or close with.... like an electric circle box cover plate with 1 screw it to swivel on...

Now, do I want a mailbox on the outside of my smokehouse?  ABSOLUTELY!

Mad Scientist Smokaholic Pops over and out for now, until I test it out!

Todd, need your advice... should I use a 2" bottom draft hole with a 2" upper exit hole so they're equal, or what percentage input to output do I need?


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2012)

I think a mailbox mounted on a smoker would be quite the conversation piece.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2012)

...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......   Pops, morning.... I'm thinking there is someone else out there that lays awake at night .....  thinking of "off the wall" stuff, that ends up being a great idea....

I love it.....   Is there a patent attorney in your future .....  Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 11, 2012)

That is brilliant - Love it. So now you can say you mailed in that last smoke


----------



## Dutch (Apr 11, 2012)

Pops- you could ask your postal carrier to deliver all mail addressed to "Occupant" to that box!

You could install a bbq vent to the front of your box and then you wouldn't need to worry about drilling holes into the bottom of your box or need to open the door for additional draft-


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 11, 2012)

If you could get the flag to raise once it is done smoking, that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Where can i get one?
 


Dutch said:


> Pops- you could ask your postal carrier to deliver all mail addressed to "Occupant" to that box!
> 
> You could install a bbq vent to the front of your box and then you wouldn't need to worry about drilling holes into the bottom of your box or need to open the door for additional draft-


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahaha, I agree with y'all, this is just gettin' too funny!


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome idea Pops, i may need to add this to my smokehouse. 

Looking forward to your R&D results


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, first step, mod the mailbox.  Drilled a 2½" hole with a holesaw in the back of the box, then a 1¾" hole in the front.  I attached the cutout from the back to the vent hole in front with a nut and  bolt after tracing the outline of the smaller hole on the cutout so I could center it properly, then simply bent up the edge a little to provide a grip to swivel it.  It was weird drilling everything with the opposite hand!

From the front:







From the back:







The two little holes I tried mounting a piece of plywood inside to aid the holesaw but it was too rickety, so I just went at it with the holesaw through the metal and it worked fine!  I'll cover those holes with a little caulk, no problem.

Of course, I'm just guessing for the input and output draft holes; may be to much (but have an adjustable flap on the front to cut it down) or, too little.  If so, I can open the door a bit too, just don't want it to draft out instead of in!  But, pushing the unit all the way to the back should direct the draft to where I want it to go.  Have to stop and go to dinner with the older son and grandkids!  Will continue tomorow and hopefully complete it and test it, have a date with some buckboard bacon Saturday!

Think I might put a piece of ceramic tile under the unit so it won't heat up the metal box that much; non-conductive.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alrighty by crikey...! lol...

Got the mailbox mounted; I cut 6" long pieces of 1x4 (7/8" x 3½") to put in the bottom of the mailbox, covering up all holes to control the draft, screwing them in on the sides, and lining up the boards to get at least one screw in on each side, plus to get proper spacing for the mounting holes underneath so there was solid wood to mount to (a bit of planning, eh?, lol, plus keeping the back of the bracket flush w/box:







Then, test fitted the unit to the smokehouse, lining up where I wanted the draft hole to be (figured just above the drip pans, where I'd set it when inside), then drilled the hole in the side, centering it.

Then, re-align the hole with the mailbox and mark where the screws will go into the bottom of the bracket (held the mailbox with a 1x1 length inside it, lining up the two holes while marking the screw holes with a Sharpie[emoji]174[/emoji]).  

Brought it inside and caulked the back of it:







Then brought it out and mounted it.  Took about 4 tries, kept dropping the drill, the screw off the drillbit, moving the box, etc.  Should use two people, believe me, or at least one with two good hands, lol!  But, got it mounted!







from the back:







From inside the box:







Inside the smokehouse:







Of course, light it up and test  it!  (drum roll..)

It's Smokin'!







Pouring out!







and out the top vent!







So, Cold Smoking is a success!  YAY!  Now, how about hot smoking?

Well, that took some experimenting with!  I'd had the draft on the bottom of the smokehouse where I normally had it.  The Cold Smoking entered the smokehouse from the side with no problem, no more adjusting needed.  But, Hot Smoking... different story.  Tried different positions, putting lit end in first nearest the entrance hole, or the reverse, in the middle of the mailbox,  cutting the 1x1 in half lengthwise to raise the unit for more draft underneath, and so on.  It was like with the heat on, the hot air rising did not pull the smoke into the smokehouse box, which I thought it would even moreso.  Wrong!  I fiddled and faddled with this and that, then suddenly realized, it didn't have a reason to pull the air in, the bottom draft was doing that!  So, **click** - close the bottom draft.  Now where is the flame from the propane burner going to get air from to keep burning...??? You guessed it, through the mailbox, creating the draft through there and likewise pull the smoke in with it!  I'm checking it as it is going, I'll report further on what it's doing, plus on Saturday when I'm smoking meat with it!  Stay tuned!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 13, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> But, Hot Smoking.......... then suddenly realized, it didn't have a reason to pull the air in, the bottom draft was doing that!  So, **click** - close the bottom draft.  Now where is the flame from the propane burner going to get air from to keep burning...??? You guessed it, through the mailbox, creating the draft through there and likewise pull the smoke in with it!  I'm checking it as it is going, I'll report further on what it's doing, plus on Saturday when I'm smoking meat with it!  Stay tuned!


interesting......i have a similar problem with my up-right gasser so this may lead me towards a solution. thx pops!


----------



## alelover (Apr 13, 2012)

That is awesome Pops. I love it.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great idea Pops, I may have to use your mailbox method on my smokehouse


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

Great re-purposing of the Mail Box...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, all!  Well, I figured it needed more area to pull the smoke in, so I drilled from inside the smokehouse two more holes:







then replaced my makeshift props with a better one:







Hopefully that will allow more airflow up from the bottom plus through it too; if not, I'll have to put the two verticals on some metal strips or something and eliminate the horizontal board.

But, got the AMNPS going with two rows lit and put it in the box, started the propane and shut the bottom vent and here's the result:







Thin blue is rolling and temp in climbing!  It is drafting great and coming out the output vent like it should!  But, no heat in the mailbox that will catch the pellets on fire, and plenty of draft to keep it from going out!  I think if I did it again I'd just remove the back of the mailbox and cut out a hole just a hair smaller than it to be able to seal it and it would work just fine!  The front vent it open all the way too.

This is the initial start; let's see what happens as it goes on!

Just took a pic of the money end, hopefully it shows the smoke going into the smokehouse:







It is drafting so much better, no buildup in the mailbox now, all being sucked into the smokehouse immediately!  Exactly what I wanted, and the draft keeps the pellet embers smoldering so no fear of it going out!  And, no heat buildup in the mailbox, no combustion on the pellets either, draft must not be that great to get them to ignite.   If it does, then I can close the small circle in front down some to adjust the draft.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just sealed around the bottom vent on the smokehouse and it increased the draw through the mailbox and likewise the amount of smoke exiting through the top vent!  I'll do a few more smokes, but may just take out the bottom vent and board it and seal it up!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2012)

Pops, morning.... Did you get any sleep last night... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... I've heard, great inventors never sleep....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....   You are going to need that vacation....


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

I only sleep 3-5 hours a night, always have.  But, after so many strokes, I have to nap several times a day too, 1-2 hours every time.  Only time the brain heals is when you're asleep.  I always got up early to drive 80 - 120 mi. each way to meatcutting jobs in stores, having to be there by 4am on inventory day and 6 am to cut meat, til 4 or 5 pm, then drive home.  Could do it back then, but not now!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

Temp reached 241° in the smokehouse and I got a flame in the pellets.  Very simple, pull the wood carriage out and snuff out the flames.  While at it I added more pellets and slid it back in, then turned down the propane a bit and now it's at 220° and nice smoke rolling and no flaming.  The best part is tending to it outside the smokehouse, makes it very simple and can see it flaming easily and only had to open the burner door to see to adjust the flame a bit lower.  Close it back up, draw starts immediately and smoke rolling out the output vent!  I think I'm getting to like this very much!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

Smoke is rolling out, esp. since caulking the bottom vent!








Oh... and the aroma?  WOW!  Cannot wait to try it!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

It has finished!:







Isn't that just a beautiful color??  And the taste?  INDESCRIBABLE!  Absolutely delicious!  You can taste the subtle flavors of the mix of woods, yet they blend together beautifully!

The mailbox did GOOD!  Especially since we had 40 mph winds all day long!  Once getting the draft going thru the box, it was excellent!  We did ignite at 241°, but it was at the height of the wild winds, too; I'm sure that was part of it.  Otherwise it worked good!  I will need to redesign the bottom carraige of wood; it impeded the airlflow on the sides where the holes were, so starting it in the middle produced better results, but that's a fine-tuner to accomplish; possibly riveted-on rails instead.

A success all the way around!!


----------



## nwdave (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice smoke ring was achieved with some pork ribs.  This is a killer blend.  You do have a patent on the blend, right?

Still open to ideas on how to incorporate the smoke generator with a WSM.  I know that I can't be the only one whose stepped over to the dark side.  Based on my experiments last year introducing the smoke generator to the GOSM showed that heat was a very important factor in quantity of smoke.  Now with the WSM being essentially a barrel, sneaking the smoke in presents some rather interesting problems.   Any thoughts, short of cutting a hole in the side to allow smoke in via an external position?

Todd, received my order of 2 probes and pencil burner for the propane bottle and 3 1/2 gallons of "packing material" and your suprise.  A tube smoke generator.  Uh, any suggestions or just go for it?


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 18, 2012)

NWDave said:


> Very nice smoke ring was achieved with some pork ribs.  This is a killer blend.  You do have a patent on the blend, right?
> 
> Still open to ideas on how to incorporate the smoke generator with a WSM.  I know that I can't be the only one whose stepped over to the dark side.  Based on my experiments last year introducing the smoke generator to the GOSM showed that heat was a very important factor in quantity of smoke.  Now with the WSM being essentially a barrel, sneaking the smoke in presents some rather interesting problems.   Any thoughts, short of cutting a hole in the side to allow smoke in via an external position?


I have been trying to think of a way to incorporate it into my UDS. I have a little more vertical space to work with than you but am going to try adding another rack above the charcoal basket and see what happens.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 18, 2012)

Smoked some cheese today, 3 bricks of extra sharp Cheddar cut into 3's, 9 pc. total.  Because of the excellent smoke density being delivered by the mailbox, I decided not to hang them in stockinette, but to use a pan and screen laying across two smoke sticks, and they smoked wonderfully!







The external temp was 81°, internal smokehouse temp was 94° (sun was on the smokehouse).   The AMNPS raised the internal by only 1°, ran for 4 hours, and I turned the cheese every hour.  It softened, yet it developed a tougher exterior.  The fine mesh screen did not allow it to melt through it, just some small depression marks on the cheese (the finer screen made each wire hold less lbs / sq inch so less pressure and likewise less indentation).  One piece strangely got smaller and smaller 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..... lol.   The AMNPS did a wonderful job!  I only lit one end vs. Monday's smoke with portabella mushrooms that I lit 2 rows, they were actually a little too much smoke (but still delicious!).  Bagged up the cheese and got it in the fridge!  Going on the cruise next week so both my sons are going to be on it too, so I don't expect it to disappear, lol!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 20, 2012)

Great Smokes Guys!

Pops is settin' the smokin' world on fire!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Apr 22, 2012)

Tube AMNPS (hereafter to be referenced as AMNPST) first trial, yesterday evening.  Not sure of the intended use of the AMNPST but just for giggles, I was grilling some homeground hamburgers on the Weber On-Touch-Gold and thought, what the heck, lets go for it.  While the charcoal was warming up to the using level, I filled and fired off the AMNPST (that pencil flame torch head sure fills the bill) with Pitmaster pellets.  I set the coals on side, the AMNPST on the other side, as far away as possible,  made sure lid vent was on opposite side from AMNPST and let the smoke do it's thing.  The results:  worked perfectly.  The AMNPST is small enough for ease of positioning in the coal grate, plenty of smoke, AND would you believe: a smoke ring on the burgers.  Not much but it was there on all four burgers.  The camera was away on another project otherwise I'd have photographic proof.

Some thoughts on the AMNPST:  I assume this is a prototype.  Perhaps half the length (actual grilling time is generally less than an hour for me), same tube diameter and some type of legs tacked on to keep it from rolling around for a grill application. 

Stepping into the future.


----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2012)

OMG!  The cheese is ready!  I'll be right back







......mmmmmmmmmmm oh wowwwww......

Absolutely delicious!  None of the bitter smoke flavor I've experienced before, more nutty!


----------



## gotarace (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is some bacon done with Pitmaster's blend pellets...Wow it had excellent flavor and i thought it colored up real well...Thanks Todd for a blend that really lives up to it's name!!!













This is 2 of 6 pieces cold smoked for 20 hours with the Pitmaster blend...Yes i would use it on bacon again in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful color Len!


----------

